

Tell HN:  Stanford HNer meetup tomorrow night (5/24), open to all - endtime

The Stanford group on HNDir had a spate of new users recently and we decided to meet up for dinner tomorrow night.  Any other HNers in the area are welcome to join.  We're currently expecting 8-10 people.<p>Details:<p>8:00 PM, Tuesday May 24<p>Tandoori Oven<p>365 S California Ave, Palo Alto, California
======
endtime
For anyone who didn't see bcx's question, this is Tuesday the 25th, _not_
Monday the 24th.

------
bcx
Hmm.. is it Tuesday the 25th or Monday the 24th?

~~~
endtime
Sorry - Tuesday the 25th.

If a mod happens to see this and wants to edit the submission, it would be
appreciated.

------
tdmackey
/me is in. might bring friend. don't know if you need me to tell you.

~~~
endtime
Nope, you can just show up. :) I imagine it'll be obvious who we are.

------
steveklabnik
My cofounder an I are in town until Wednesday morning, so there's a pretty
decent chance we'll come to this. It'd be great to meet some HNers from out
here.

